# America's Top 10



## jitch388 (Apr 19, 2008)

Does anyone know who holds the true list of the top campgrounds in the states. I see adds for resorts all the time that say "one of the top 10 in America." Or "consistently one of the higherst rated rv resorts....." But I wonder who really has the REAL TOP 10. I wonder......


----------



## Dreamtimers (Mar 7, 2005)

jitch388 said:


> Does anyone know who holds the true list of the top campgrounds in the states. I see adds for resorts all the time that say "one of the top 10 in America." Or "consistently one of the higherst rated rv resorts....." But I wonder who really has the REAL TOP 10. I wonder......


I doubt there is only ONE top 10.

As someone said " The great thing about standards is that there are so many of them!"









My top 10 is better than your top 10, and almost as good as his top 10.
















Good luck with your hunt for this one.









Dave


----------



## jitch388 (Apr 19, 2008)

I'll keep looking.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

I think it would be to hard to come up with true list of the top 10 campgrounds in the US. It is all subject to interpretation and everyone has different ideas what is important to them. We have a book with a list and description of all the campgrounds in California it rates the campgrounds from 1 to 10, 10 being the best. Most of the campgrounds we love are rated 5 to 7 and one of the campgrounds we hated the most of any we have been to in California got a 9. This authors idea of a good campground is the opposite of what we think is good.


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

The top 10 campgrounds would pretty much be the same as the top 10 beaches, or top 10 places to live. It is very subjective, and pretty much depends on the tastes, and regional bias of who is compiling the list.

Bob


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Compiled from some notes on camping. Not real big on documenting names...

Top 10 Campgrounds in America:

Starting at #10:
That campground we were at where the hiking trails were so great. Where DS fell off the log while crossing the stream. What WAS the name of that place? Oh, well, good campground.

#9:
Camp, uh, Camp, crap it was a Native American name I think. You know it was the one where we went with my brother and his wife - the first time we camped without kids along. Darn, I can't remember the name&#8230; I remember the stars were really great and there were Coyotes singing.

#8:
It's tough to say if this should be number eight on the list or higher. It was the Outbacker's rally in, um, 2005 I think. It was right after we got the Outback and the new BBQ. You know, that camp in Oregon somewhere.

#7:
There was this Boy Scout camp I went to when I was a kid. A little camp in Idaho - not one of those big ones. We were there for a week and on the day before we left this girl came into camp and, oh, uh well, anyway. That was the first time I ever ate a bug (grasshopper) and we caught and ate frogs. I also found out how to hunt snipes. Hey I was a kid. It was a good campground.

#6:
The camp we had by the Ocean - it was a private CG and we had a free night stay or something. We were parked right in the beach grass and still had a full hookup. All the walks on the beach, the weather was changing so fast we couldn't tell what was next. We had wind and rain that I was sure was somehow going to get into the Outback but never did. That was a great camping trip.

#5:
I don't remember the camp name (am I establishing a pattern here) but it was somewhere in Northeast Washington State. A national forest I think. Anyway, it was tent camping with my brothers and sisters. The first time I ever went camping. I was the one who fell into the stream when crossing the log. Scared me to death. I can still smell the Canadian bacon my Step-mom was cooking for breakfast that morning.

#4:
The campground (it didn't have a name) up on Mica Peak where we went for a winter tent camping trip. It was a very memorable trip if not maybe the best. I was in a sledding accident (a stupidity attack) and got a greenstick fracture of the outside bone in my foot. I was with one other kid - my best friend's little brother - and we had to go a mile and a half on a logging trail to get back to the camp. Very memorable. Good camping spot!

#3:
The camp in the meadow in the Horse Heaven Hills. Not only was it family property but it was an old Native American camp spot and a pioneer homestead (where DW's Grandfather made a homestead). The camp was just off a road that used to be a stagecoach trail. The homestead was a stopping point for the stage on its way from Goldendale to Bickelton. First time I really saw quicksand and an artesian well. Rock hunting was good, lots of agate and petrified wood. The kids loved it. There were elk, deer, we saw traces of bear, and each night the Coyotes would sing. The stars were amazing.

#2 and #1 best campgrounds in America:
The two we'll be going to later this month. And we've never even been there! Me, Mama, and even our two nearly grown kids. You just can't beat that next camping trip, it doesn't matter where you go.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

You're a riot BBB


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

I got the same list, but I have probably only been to 10 campsites. Because when we like one we keep going back.


----------



## JimBo99 (Apr 25, 2006)

Try these! Looks like some great spots in here. I think I'll start making a personal list. Enjoy!

http://www.weather.com/activities/recreati...utdoors/topten/

http://www.nomadik.com/rving/top-10-campgrounds.aspx

http://www.essortment.com/travel/toptencamping_smiu.htm

http://www.adksportsfitness.com/back_issue...recreation.html

http://www.tripleblaze.com/camping/php/best-campgrounds.php

http://www.campingtourist.com/camping-spot...ng-destinations

http://away.com/tripideas/united-states-315414.html


----------



## jitch388 (Apr 19, 2008)

Nobody mentioned Table Rock State Park in SC. Grew up camping there in a pop up with the family. It must be in someone's top 10. It's in mine.


----------

